# Pro Shop or Retail Strip



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

After being a home based business for a few years I'm ready to take the jump. I have a couple options I'm looking at:

1) I have the option to open a Pro Shop inside an indoor Training Facility (Batting Cages/ speed and agility training/ private instruction). If I go this route I can go a little slower and do it on my own.

2) I located a small retail location (3 businesses total, 1 is a Barber Shop, 2 vacant) on a busy main road. If I go this way I would need to locate an investor.

Does anyone have experience with operating a Pro Shop with in a facility?
Any advice or opinions would be great.

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any advise?

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

I hope to be in your situation someday.  Not exactly advice but, "What do you want out of it?". Do you like the independence and the ability to control every aspect of your business? I would not want to take on an investor with the express purpose being renting a shop of my own. Now if you had a contract for Macy's selling 10,000 a season I would consider it. Furthermost, there is no way I would take a chance on renting a retail shop with such bad economic conditions. You would be gambling everything you built so far.


----------



## oldduck33 (Mar 9, 2008)

I say pro shop. I started in the pro shop of a gymnastics club, and I think it was one of the best business decissions, I have made. Lower cost and much less risk!! The exposure and contacts I have made have be invaluable. Many of my big clients have come from casual contact through the pro shop and word of mouth from customers.

D.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, that's the kind of information I was looking for. 

Please if anyone one has any added insight that would be very helpfull.

Vince


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Good morning Oldduck33,

Thank you for your reply on the proshop. If you don't mind me asking did you pay a flat monthly rate or a percentage of your sales for monthly rent.

If you would like to reply directly to me my email is:

[email protected]ATt.net

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## oldduck33 (Mar 9, 2008)

This was a new venture for the gymnastics club I was going to set up in. I had the option of paying rent or a percentage. I chose a percentage, that way I knew that I would not be "loosing" money if I didn't have sales, and for them I took all the risks. I let them know I would be an asset to their business. I offer them discounts, so now they purchase their staff shirts, competition wear , spirit packages, vinyl decal, etc.. through me.

I offer customization, which increases sales, something they couldn't have done with stock items, and just a proshop manager. If they came in now and wanted rent, I think I could swing it, some months it could even save me money. But for now everyone seems happy. 

I was however, responsible for all of the fixtures, signage etc.... which was an added cost. I found stores that were liquidating, purchased items at rock bottom prices, and found great deals on the internet. It's worked out well, when purchasing fixtures, and signage I try to purchase with the future in mind. Items that will be useful for me when I take the leap to a store front. For me, setting up in the pro shop has also allowed me to also participate in events that the club hosts, both on site and off. 

I have made so many contacts though this venture, it has been well worth every penny!!!!!!! I could go on and on.

D.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

Vince


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely go the Pro Shop route. I started an Art School back in 2005 that was inside a burnt out strip mall. There was a little nick nack shop, and a bunch of empty stores AND an established gymnastics place at the other end (about 30 yards -think football field terms). Anyways.. the gymanstics was a HUGE asset because I posted fliers on thier windows and I got a ton of business from them AND the art students I brought in using my own advertising had brothers or sisters (that didnt do art) and so they joined gymnastics so the parents could drop off thier kids for two hours in one place!! 

In my first year I turned 6 figures with no loans, no investments no partners etc. Just my out of pocket, good service, good product and building a healthy (kiss ***) relationship with everyone in town. "How can I help you, how can you help me" I bartered for EVERYTHING!!! If one of my students dad was a dentist and I had another student that needed dental work I barted and got that student the dental work they needed by giving the dentist a discount or finding what his student needed. This is also how I got some sun spots removed from a dermatologist via laser for "free". BARTER BARTER! Don't go into debt!!! Don't take an investor if you're just starting out! Investors should be talked to when you have a thriving business and sales because then YOU have the leverage!!! Go the Pro shop route, you won't regret it!


----------



## assistantshop (Jul 22, 2011)

GN said:


> Absolutely go the Pro Shop route. I started an Art School back in 2005 that was inside a burnt out strip mall. There was a little nick nack shop, and a bunch of empty stores AND an established gymnastics place at the other end (about 30 yards -think football field terms). Anyways.. the gymanstics was a HUGE asset because I posted fliers on thier windows and I got a ton of business from them AND the art students I brought in using my own advertising had brothers or sisters (that didnt do art) and so they joined gymnastics so the parents could drop off thier kids for two hours in one place!!
> 
> In my first year I turned 6 figures with no loans, no investments no partners etc. Just my out of pocket, good service, good product and building a healthy (kiss ***) relationship with everyone in town. "How can I help you, how can you help me" I bartered for EVERYTHING!!! If one of my students dad was a dentist and I had another student that needed dental work I barted and got that student the dental work they needed by giving the dentist a discount or finding what his student needed. This is also how I got some sun spots removed from a dermatologist via laser for "free". BARTER BARTER! Don't go into debt!!! Don't take an investor if you're just starting out! Investors should be talked to when you have a thriving business and sales because then YOU have the leverage!!! Go the Pro shop route, you won't regret it!




Hi, sorry to write here but your mailbox on this site is full, so please provide an Email address if you want a reply to buy plain tee-shirts.

Thanks.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

If anyone would like to share their experience would be greatly appreciated.

Vince


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Any additional advice. I will be making the decision on Monday.

Thanks,

Vince


----------

